# Favorite portrait lens for annual pictures of your our kids



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 15, 2013)

I always take pics of the kids around their birthday. I have a frame that holds one from each year till age 18. They are turning six in two weeks and we will be at Disney. I have the 24-70 2.8 but have been torn on a prime for the shots since I will be down there I do not want to bring tons of lenses. I am stuck on either getting a 50mm 1.2L or the 85mm 1.8. I want it to double up as a lower light or dof isolation lens on the trip also since my 24-70 stops at 2.8. This will be used when I get back for portraits. Just torn on the 50mm vs. 85mm. I do like the background creamy and smooth but sometimes like the one I took last year had some kewl Disney balloons from their party that helped capture more of the scene and what they were into at the time. I have a friends 85mm and notice it's definitely not as sharp as my 24-70 to be expected and the CA is slightly annoying but can be fixed in post. Also I looked at the 100mm macro and 135mm f2 for portraits but unsure if that's too tight indoors or at some of the places we go since the kids are little we do not let them stray far. Sorry I just need to make a decision and would like any suggestions.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 15, 2013)

This was 50mm 1.4
f4
iso 800
1/125


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jun 16, 2013)

Rent them both for your trip and make the decision afterwards, based on results.


I love my 50/1.4 for portrait shots, but everyone's tastes are different. Renting is great option to eliminate buyers remorse, especially if you are looking at the 50L.

IMO, 100 or longer is tight for indoor.

Good luck.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I always take pics of the kids around their birthday. I have a frame that holds one from each year till age 18. They are turning six in two weeks and we will be at Disney. I have the 24-70 2.8 but have been torn on a prime for the shots since I will be down there I do not want to bring tons of lenses. I am stuck on either getting a 50mm 1.2L or the 85mm 1.8. I want it to double up as a lower light or dof isolation lens on the trip also since my 24-70 stops at 2.8. This will be used when I get back for portraits. Just torn on the 50mm vs. 85mm. I do like the background creamy and smooth but sometimes like the one I took last year had some kewl Disney balloons from their party that helped capture more of the scene and what they were into at the time. I have a friends 85mm and notice it's definitely not as sharp as my 24-70 to be expected and the CA is slightly annoying but can be fixed in post. Also I looked at the 100mm macro and 135mm f2 for portraits but unsure if that's too tight indoors or at some of the places we go since the kids are little we do not let them stray far. Sorry I just need to make a decision and would like any suggestions.



In the situation you mentioned, I'de shoot for the 24-70f/2.8 II, great Lens, you wont be disappointed I'm sure, and in the Disney outdoor environment the Zoom will be in a class of it's own.

The 85f/1.2 L II is also an excellent Lens for this sort of portraiture, but it's more of a scalpel, precise sort of Lens.

And if you want to give your subject more room, less in your face when taking Portraits, the 135f/2, sharp as a razor & not as expensive as either of the two mentioned previously.

I use all three dependent on conditions, the 24-70 gets the vote for flexibility though along with great IQ.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > I always take pics of the kids around their birthday. I have a frame that holds one from each year till age 18. They are turning six in two weeks and we will be at Disney. I have the 24-70 2.8 but have been torn on a prime for the shots since I will be down there I do not want to bring tons of lenses. I am stuck on either getting a 50mm 1.2L or the 85mm 1.8. I want it to double up as a lower light or dof isolation lens on the trip also since my 24-70 stops at 2.8. This will be used when I get back for portraits. Just torn on the 50mm vs. 85mm. I do like the background creamy and smooth but sometimes like the one I took last year had some kewl Disney balloons from their party that helped capture more of the scene and what they were into at the time. I have a friends 85mm and notice it's definitely not as sharp as my 24-70 to be expected and the CA is slightly annoying but can be fixed in post. Also I looked at the 100mm macro and 135mm f2 for portraits but unsure if that's too tight indoors or at some of the places we go since the kids are little we do not let them stray far. Sorry I just need to make a decision and would like any suggestions.
> ...



Thanks i have that 24-70 ii lens but sometimes I want a prime and that shallow dof. Just torn where to start 50,85,135. If i went 85 it would not be the L since the focus is to slow. I owned the 50 1.4 since the pic posted was taken with it. The question is would the image look better/sharper with the 50 1.2 or the 135?


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 16, 2013)

The 50L is the sharpest at f/1.2-2.0. If you wanna shot above that the 50f/1.4 is the better choice. The 85L is the best portrait lens out there. And for that the autofocus is plenty good. If you wanna chase your kids around the 24-70 you got should be ideal. To be honest I wouldn't buy another lens if I were you. You already got the best out there. Enjoy you gear. Good luck with the photos.


----------



## TommyLee (Jun 16, 2013)

may I suggest the finest FACE lens-VALUES for canon......... will be *the 35 1.4 sigma...yes a bit wide*....
but it gets ....close and is inclusive of the scene...sigma 35 ...better than the canon - I own both
perfect - full quality - wide open if you want or need it.... a crazy good lens... I like it more each day

and 135 f2 canon L...again.... perfect wide open ....beautiful piece
for ...longer and strictly a good face...
----------
maybe 85LII ....love it to death....... but more $$

I do not care for the 50L... for any of this...
just my idea


14L II, 35 sig, 135 f2(sub 85L II if you want) ...all you need (one tube and a 1.4x TC for 135)...that's it

tom

2 samples of 35 sig, one each of 135L and 85L
add a 14L II and ....travel-on......


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 16, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> may I suggest the finest FACE lens-VALUES for canon......... will be *the 35 1.4 sigma...yes a bit wide*....
> but it gets ....close and is inclusive of the scene...sigma 35 ...better than the canon - I own both
> perfect - full quality - wide open if you want or need it.... a crazy good lens... I like it more each day
> 
> ...


Thanks but i have the sigma 35 and agree 100%, it is very sharp. It sounds like that 135 is a great lens. I may cosid that trip or not. One recent thoughtnwas a second body so icould have a zoom and a prime to grab. Like maybe a 6d.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2013)

For portraits of just one child when I don't have control over the background, I use the 85/1.2L II, and usually at f/1.6-f/2 for sufficient DoF. So the 85/1.8 would be a good choice. With >1 kid in the picture, f/2.8 or narrower is usually needed for sufficient DoF, so I'd go with the 24-70/2.8 II for that. 

As for the 6D, weren't you previously asking about a smaller camera (NEX, Fuji) for Disney? Now you want to carry a pair of full-size dSLRs? ???


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For portraits of just one child when I don't have control over the background, I use the 85/1.2L II, and usually at f/1.6-f/2 for sufficient DoF. So the 85/1.8 would be a good choice. With >1 kid in the picture, f/2.8 or narrower is usually needed for sufficient DoF, so I'd go with the 24-70/2.8 II for that.
> 
> As for the 6D, weren't you previously asking about a smaller camera (NEX, Fuji) for Disney? Now you want to carry a pair of full-size dSLRs? ???



Well it was just a thought. I think the 85 1.8 sounds good. I do have the sony nex 6 but its not a dslr and the controls are harder. I do like the iQ but do not want to invest in glass for two systems. I just thought prime on one body and 24-70 on the othe so I could just switch bodies based in need. I could use a second body back home also so it would not be just for this trip. Again that was a thought that most likely will not happen. I will probably go with what I have and accept my focal length or dof limitations as a trade off for having fun on my vacation. Really wish canon would have release that supposed ver 2 of the eos m so I could have brought that. Do you find the focusing slow with the 85mm for active kids?


----------



## RGF (Jun 16, 2013)

For holiday pictures I use my 24-105. Range works well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Do you find the focusing slow with the 85mm for active kids?



It's fine for portraits even when they're moving around.


----------



## brett b (Jun 16, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For portraits of just one child when I don't have control over the background, I use the 85/1.2L II, and usually at f/1.6-f/2 for sufficient DoF. So the 85/1.8 would be a good choice. With >1 kid in the picture, f/2.8 or narrower is usually needed for sufficient DoF, so I'd go with the 24-70/2.8 II for that.
> ...



The 85L II gets a bad rap for slow focus. For sports...yes, too slow. It's fine for your needs and the IQ is amazing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

I own all 4 lenses you mentioned: 24-70 II, 50L , 85L II and 135L. My vote is 85L II first. 

I feel like 24-70 II is great for general shooting. Let the prime lenses(85L or 135L) take care close up shots. Be prepare to buy 2nd body  which I think is wonderful and usefull. I have missed many close-up shots in my daughter events by just having 24-70 II on one body.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I own all 4 lenses you mentioned: 24-70 II, 50L , 85L II and 135L. My vote is 85L II first.
> 
> I feel like 24-70 II is great for general shooting. Let the prime lenses(85L or 135L) take care close up shots. Be prepare to buy 2nd body  which I think is wonderful and usefull. I have missed many close-up shots in my daughter events by just having 24-70 II on one body.



The 24-70 II has a listed "closest focusing distance of 0.38m/1.25 ft". That's pretty close...


----------

